# Quiet and subdued after op?



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well Dylan had his op yesterday and I went to collect him thinking that he'd be groggy and subdued - not a chance! He came bouncing out, barking and leaping around, as lively as when he went in. So now I have this hyper dog who is not to be exercised apart from 10 minutes on a lead and who I am supposed to stop jumping on sofas etc. This is going to be a very long 10 days. This morning he seems fine still - I thought once the pain relief wore off he might feel it more, but no sign of discomfort. He HATES the buster collar and I gave him a few hours rest from it yesterday while he was under constant supervision. He was pretty good - 2 or 3 stern NO's if he started to investigate and he left it alone. Boy does that thing hurt - I have bruised legs from him constantly crashing it into me!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Goodness me Wilf must be a real girl then !!! Glad he's ok but good luck with the next few days x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol Gypsy was bad she was out of it for atleast 3 days she just didnt want to move. 

lol Inca got sent home 2 hours early as she was barking the place down. 

Echo was fine the day after she jumped the hight of the couch and boinced herself off the wall. 

Delta was a little quiet but was despret to get back with the girls, we kept them crated as we had my brother and his girlfiriend over and there would have been to much exitemnt. she spent the whole time on the stairs waiting for them to come out.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well so far so good, Dylan has not tried to bother his stitches so I've been able to take the buster collar off for most of the time, just putting it on at night and when he was in the car. (Against vet's instructions but oh well). He must think that I'm getting clingy though, because every time he walks away from me I call him back or follow him so he's never out of sight so I can make sure he's not trying to lick them! It's hard work but better than the collar. I've been trying to occupy him with bones, kong etc to make up for not walking, but he is still jumping onto the sofa and up at us - can't really prevent that but he seems ok - finger's crossed. He's had no pain relief since he left the vet and doesn't seem to be in any discomfort. Must be hard for you Kendal with all the others running around to keep Delta calm. Hope it's going ok.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Glad to hear he's doing well! How old is he now?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He's 7 1/2 months. The only good thing about not being able to exercise him is that it's given me the opportunity to do some lead training. Usually I drive to the walking place and then he's off-lead the whole time so he is not too great on a lead. Well now I take him out for two short walks on the lead and am working on his heel work which is improving.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

That's great. I am trying to work on heel, but it doesnt always work very well


----------

